

Awesome new spam spammy spam spam fans from FB promoted posts - zlotty

Morad Ramo
Bak Touk High School
OpSøk E-Héârt Iz Mèê
Seyha Youry
MoMo Bebe
Heuy Nhom Mec Deng Ber M'ngai M'ngai Kuy Lyk Tae Photo ft Status Ke Neng T_T at Student
Nich Kon Jruk Rsk
Ah'Da Majini
12C2 Zey chnas hz j'lerm O'.'O
Pich Akä Ching-Ching
Sopheap Dy
Sour Thearith
Dorina Yang
Bak Touk High School
Dominic Dominguez
Ach Kor Reaj
Gfk Apple
Works at Student
Kqin FC
SiS
Rith Yâbăck
Leap Kmeng Der
Beltie International Institute
Mon Ster
A Li Ner
Panha Casb
ICE
Jordan Simpson
Gus Kazek
Black River High School
Vitamin Pov Besdong II
Sambas Afia Mbakeh Faal
Works at University of The Gambia
Sapinote Momo
======
boksiora
I heard they use mechanical Turk for that

